# Moving tanks



## Otakubettafishgoldfishfan (Aug 2, 2015)

Two fish I got as feeders yesterday had become over stressed and died even though I wanted to rescue them. Yet as simple every day feeder fish I wasn't surprised when they passed on. Today after the new tank had three more hours of cyclingi gave it another go and put my betta maiq in it using his other tank for another upcoming project


----------

